# Coffee Table Aquariums... at Wal-Mart...O_O



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so I searched either "Aquirium" or "Tank" (can't remember which one) on Wal-Mart's website and got several different results for Coffee Table Aquariums! They look pretty big too!.... then again that should be expected of something the size of a coffee table! ^_^;

I thought it looked really cool so here's a picture of the round one. (I like round ones there's also square ones and a bow-front)









So yeah. It's pretty amazing to me! =] I like all of them to be honest but the Bow-front and round are my favorites. they're just so suave! =]

If they didn't cost about 5-7 HUNDRED dollars (which actually is probably a fari price =P) for one then I'd get one when I get a house/appartment because I'm allergic to my baby of almost 11 years, my cat Binx.

Its shipping weight is around 65 lbs it's made of glass and you can probably only find it online. =/ So I'd find a shipper you trust if anyone on here is wealthy enough or willing to make the investment.

So what do you guys think? It's a 15 gallon freshwater. Would you keep a sorrority in it? =]

Like I said, I would if I could! =P That'd be one hell of a story/conversation piece for guests and I think a miniature schnauzer or a chihuahua would LOVE watching it with me! XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o___o I want it.

:lol: If I ever win the lottery and move out, I'm getting one xDDD JUST because its so cool looking.

I do wonder how big it actually is though...and how its filtered...and how you'd clean it ;
But it would be awesome to have that in my living room xDDDDDDD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've seen those before and they are so neat! I don't think I'd get one though.lol I want to look at my fish head on, not looking down at them, but that's just me.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

eh i honestly wouldn't get one lol. i'd be too scared to set things ontop of it in fear of startling the fish and stressing them out.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

There's one on E Bay (the plans for one, at least) that is split up into like 6 or 8 slices (like a pizza) and each one is separate from the others. You could have one with photographs of your kids and the next with a fish and the next with a small snake and... well you get the idea. I would love one of those!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

There's quite a few different kinds of those on ebay =} including a toilet with a fishtank wrapped around the tank its cute


----------



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cool idea. Might be a pain to clean it though. But the fish would certainly get a lot of attention from guests! Sunkissed brings up a good point though. All that interaction with the table might upset the critters. And I know I'd be afraid that I'll do something clumsy and break the top of it. XD
If I could a afford it I'd definitely be more interested.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I understand the cord for the lights and filters is kinda huge and hard to hide- esp if you have it out in the middle of a room


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

> I understand the cord for the lights and filters is kinda huge and hard to hide- esp if you have it out in the middle of a room


from what i read it has an undergravel filter in the base


p.s. this model is alot cheaper on ebay ive seen it for $263 shipping included


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not sure about that model, but most of those coffee table and end table tanks have a built in under gravel filter that is hidden by the black base.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty but I can only imagine what a pain in the a$$ it would be to clean. 
No thanks. 
And wouldn't the fish be freaked out all the time if you actually used it as a coffee table?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That is kinda cute, but it would be really hard to clean...especially for a small person like me. 

I imagine my cat would sleep on it 24/7, lol. I wouldn't use it as a coffee table, though...


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

All of these things are bad ideas IMHO. Not only would they be a PITA to clean, but they would just be stressful to the fish. Imagine people dropping things on or around the table or running into it on accident...the fish would have a heart attack lol.


----------

